# Pros and cons of bariatric surgery



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm starting a new thread about bariatric surgery. I don't want to hijack Karen's thread, so I'm starting my own.

I want to have an honest discussion here about the pros and cons of the various bariatric surgeries that are available out there.

I'll start with gastric bypass. It is what I am most familiar with, because I had this surgery in late November, 2011. so far I've lost 65 lbs and I'm doing quite well post op. This page and video is from the surgical practice that performed my surgery. Gastric Bypass Surgery | MemorialCare Center for Obesity

It explains the process in detail. My type II diabetes is GONE! So right now, I'm thrilled with my progress and my prognosis.

The next surgery is more common I think. The Lap band. Here is a video and page from the same surgical practice. Lap Band System | Bariatric Surgery | MemorialCare Center for Obesity

The third that I am aware of is the gastric sleeve, which is described here: Gastric Sleeve Surgery | Bariatric Surgery | MemorialCare Center for Obesity

As with all surgery, there is ALWAYS the risk of complications or even death. So Thoughts of having surgery should always be taken very seriously. I am doing very well right now, but I nearly died a while back.

I had complications. a month after my surgery, I had a perforation in my stomach. I got up in the middle of the night to use the restroom. It was hours after I had eaten, and my tummy was empty. I stood up, and had a terrible searing pain very high up. High enough that I thought it was a heart attack. The pain was centered in my chest and shot into my left shoulder and down my left arm. I had Hubby take me to the ER of the nearest hospital. They did a CT scan and found that there was a hole in my tiny stomach pouch, and there was a pocket of air and a lot of blood that had escaped into my abdomen.

The ER doc contacted the on-call doc at the practice that had done my original gastric bypass. He arranged for me to be sent there for emergency surgery. It wasn't that the hospital I was in couldn't fix it, but they didn't do GB at this hospital, and wanted me to be treated by a specialist. So they loaded me into an ambulance and shipped me off to the other hospital, and they took me into the OR as soon as I got there. 

The repair was done, and I was hospitalized for 5 days on heavy doses of antibiotics. I had a drain in my abdomen all 5 days, only removed when I was being discharged. That doctor was able to do my repair surgery laproscopically!

What caused this? I believe I know. We have a ranch in the mountains, and our water comes from a creek. We bought a Berkey water filter system a year ago, and they sold a LOT of defective filters. The glue that held the filter candle to it's plastic base failed and allowed unfiltered water to completely bypass the filter and enter the lower chamber for drinking water. I didn't know it at the time, but MY filters were defective. So there I was with new wound tissue in my stomach pouch, drinking unfiltered surface water. I believe that whatever was in the water festered in my tummy, and caused it to weaken. The tear was right at the stapled seam in my tummy pouch.

My big sister has been my personal cheerleader and we have been each others moral support throughout this whole thing. She has also struggled with her weight, and tried in vain to lose the extra pounds. She lives in the Pacific Northwest, so we haven't actually been able to see each other. And we have different doctors. She had her gastric bypass in either March or April of this year, in the Seattle area. 

She wasn't healing as fast as she should. She could only eat the tiniest amounts of food or drink. She can't tolerate anything sweet now, even the diet shakes she adored previously. And she had pain in her abdomen and a lump that didn't get smaller like the other incision sites. Plus, they tried to do her surgery laparoscopically, but after battling her scar tissue, they finally opened her up to do the surgery, so she had a great deal of pain, all of the small incisions that you would get from the laparoscopic surgery, plus a long incision from the base of her breast bone to her navel.

She described her pain and inability to eat to her bariatric doc, and her primary care physician. She tried to give it time to heal, but got worse. She went back into the ER last weekend and they took her in for emergency surgery for a bowel fistula. She had gotten a terrible infection in her intestines. She is finally home from the hospital now, in lots of pain. She is still on IV antibiotics, and has a drain in her abdomen, and is hooked up to a vacuum device. They didn't close the incision, and I'm not sure what the plan is there. That really scares me! When we spoke yesterday, she said "I didn't sign up for this". She's right. Things have gone very wrong for her. The only positives about this is that they finally know what was wrong with her, and she has visiting nurses coming in to check up on her daily. And the doctor wasn't even going to do that for her if he thought her husband could take care of all of her complex medical needs and wound care right now!

We had hoped that she would sail through this without complications, but it hasn't worked out that way. I'm praying for a complete healing for her, and if you are the praying sort, I would like to invite you to pray for her also.

As for the lap band, there was a clinic here in Southern California that advertised very heavily. Apparently they didn't put their patients through the rigorous preparation that my clinic put me through. If I recall correctly, they were doing the surgery and sending the patient home the same day! Five of their patients died! More about them here: 1-800-Get-Thin Under Fire for Lap-Band Surgery Deaths - ABC News

These things have to be done by the right doctors. Not weight loss mills. I nearly called the 1 800 get thin folks when I was first considering bariatric surgery. Instead, I went to my primary care physician and got a referral to the doctors that did my surgery. Having the right doctor makes all the difference in the world!

I appreciate some peoples enthusiasm for various diets. That is not the topic of this thread. This one is to discuss the merits of the various bariatric surgeries, and the demerits. It is an opportunity for people who are considering this to get informed and hear real life stories from people who have done it. Some go right, and some go wrong. Lets talk!


----------



## butternutgrove (Nov 18, 2009)

My primary care physician and I have been talking about this surgery for me for a couple of months. I'm 63 and have battled with my weight all my life. Right now I am exploring options and working on a couple of health issues that might keep me from the surgery but am hopeful that this will come to pass. I will be interested in your updates of both you and your sister. Congratulations on your weight loss and diabetes recovery! And thanks you for sharing your story.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Praying for your sister Tator. It sure has to be a worry when the distance is so far.

Yes, there are dangers. One thing that my surgeon did was to show me 3 recent studies that showed that gastric bypass has a lower rate of danger than hip replacement or gall bladder surgery. In fact, it fits right into the category of risks of 'any' surgery and has extremly few complications on it's own. The death rate is one of the lowest for any surgery and mostly relate to the anesthesia as in any other type surgery where you are put to sleep or infection like in any other major surgery. 

After surgery complications are only about 10% and most of those are pretty easy fixes like strictures or ulcers. The worst is having a leak like your sister had. That's the most dangerous complication but only occurs in 2% thankfully. Your bowl obstruction is one of the rarest, but I know it had to be super scary no matter how rare! As is any complication for the person having it regardless of the statistics. Everyone of those figures equals a real person with a real problem and it's scarey whether you end up as one of them or not. It's still something hanging over you wondering if you will be the next statisic for the good or the bad.

What caused me to take the risk was knowing that I was continuing to get in worst and worst health anyway. Being older, I just simply was running out of time. For me, I knew if I didn't do something drastic I was going die anyway and death literally could come any day due to heart attack or stroke due to the weight, diabetes, etc. I figured the surgery would sure give me better odds and if I didn't make it, well at least I went out finally doing something to improve my health.

I say it over and over to people that you have to total commitment to this surgery and not look back. That doesn't mean you're not scared or nervous about it, or even afterwards wonder what in the heck you did; but once you make the decision, you have to be committed to following the rules of the surgery to the letter. It's too much to go through between all those months of jumping through the hoops and then finally going through the surgery to end up back where you started or end up with complications or a blown out pouch. 

So why can't people make that type of commitment initially to loose weight and just avoid the surgery all together? Because this surgery isn't the 'fix', it's not a silver bullet -- it's simply a 'tool' but a VERY effective one. The best you're ever going to get! When you run out of tools trying to do on your own with every diet in the world, trying to be determined, trying to exercise and end up worst off than when you first started, it gets discouraging. More discouraging than I have ever been able to find the words to explain to a skinny person! It's more than just pushing yourself away from the table and exercising. There is more inside and physical going on that people don't either believe or are ignorant about. For the person that can't loose weight, this is the most effective tool available. So effective that if you follow the directions and rules, there's no way you can't lose weight!

But the weight loss shouldn't be the main focus. I know it's hard not to have it as the main focus when that's where our years and years of our main problem (both physically, mentally and emotionally); but the goal should be to get healthy. Loosing weight is only one of the paths to that and this surgery is not only helpful in loosing weight, but a great motivator in assisting in the 'getting healthy' department in many other ways.

With regards to the lapband. I was initially thinking that was the direction I wanted to go; however, after a LOT of research and talking with surgeons and nutritionist, IMHO it's only good for people who don't have a lot of weight they need to loose and are already in pretty good health. The reason is that it is no where near as successful as bypass surgery, you can easily 'cheat', and the weight loss is slower and not as much; and are not as successful of keeping off the weight as with gastric bypass. Plus the complications are just down right annoying with all the adjustments, slippage (resulting in further surgery), etc. Plus, it's still a foreign object in the body. Many very obese lapband patients end up with gastric bypass out of frustration with the lapband. Personally, I just didn't want to go through it all twice. I'd rather get the better tool and get on my way to a healthy life.

Just to toss out another statistic and shout out for the bypass, 90% of gastric bypass patients keep the weight off that they loose. The number is only 60% in lapband patients.

But, gastric bypass or lapband isn't for everyone even as a last resort. It's a big decision and one that will effect you forever and is something to consider very carefully. It will effect many aspects of your life where there is social eating, naysayers, and those who won't be too supportive. You have to be determined that no person will discourage you. You will be in charge of your own destiny and they aren't the ones going through it. You are, and you have to stand strong.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Dang! I've killed threads before, but this is the first time I've killed a whole forum! No posts in the weight loss forum, for 2 days!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Tater, it's not you! I'm following along on this, just don't have anything to add. I'm enjoying the thread though, so keep it going!.

I think all the forums are a bit slow right now.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nothing to add but wanted to encourage you and Karen (and others who have had the surgery). I'm diabetic and overweight, but not high enough to qualify for surgery. Getting rid of the diabetes would be a blessing, though!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I had my gastric bypass in march 2010. I had tried to lose the weight for over 20 years but only could lose sporadically due to health issues. I took over 2 years to make my decision after much research. At this point I have lost over 120 pounds and I am in maintenance mode. My weight fluctuates around 10 pounds...my BMI is normal and my health issues are resolved. 
What can't I do or eat now? I can not tolerate sugar...I have moved all sugar free foods. I crave protein terribly but that is not a bad thing according to my doctor. I do not drink any soda at all now. I don't eat any ice cream unless it is sugar free which is not that good. I dump when I eat high carbs and feel sick for a couple of hours.
Would I change anything? Nope! It feel great...I know I'm not going to drop dead from my health problems I had before (which my primary md had been warning me about).

It was the best decision I have ever made. Except for marrying my husband that is


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> Nothing to add but wanted to encourage you and Karen (and others who have had the surgery). I'm diabetic and overweight, but not high enough to qualify for surgery. Getting rid of the diabetes would be a blessing, though!


You might be surprised. Overweight AND diabetic might qualify you even though your BMI alone wouldn't. If you think this would help you, call your doctor to see. 

I contacted my primary care doc and asked for a referral to a specialist.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

TJN66 said:


> I had my gastric bypass in march 2010. I had tried to lose the weight for over 20 years but only could lose sporadically due to health issues. I took over 2 years to make my decision after much research. At this point I have lost over 120 pounds and I am in maintenance mode. My weight fluctuates around 10 pounds...my BMI is normal and my health issues are resolved.
> What can't I do or eat now? I can not tolerate sugar...I have moved all sugar free foods. I crave protein terribly but that is not a bad thing according to my doctor. I do not drink any soda at all now. I don't eat any ice cream unless it is sugar free which is not that good. I dump when I eat high carbs and feel sick for a couple of hours.
> Would I change anything? Nope! It feel great...I know I'm not going to drop dead from my health problems I had before (which my primary md had been warning me about).
> 
> It was the best decision I have ever made. Except for marrying my husband that is


WOW! You've lost 120 lbs! That is great!
That is encouraging! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## Jadepony (Feb 14, 2013)

I am starting the information sessions next month. I have been researching the bypass for a LONG time, but the questions I have are not really about the surgery, but some of the more...byproducts? of the surgery. They are things that may seem unimportant to some, but what if I have the surgery, lose the weight, but am really unhappy with other aspects of my body after that? How do you know what to expect to look like? These are some of the questions that I'd like to ask someone who has actually had the surgery, not a doctor or counselor that has never lived it. Some of these questions are pretty personal and I don't really want to post them in the open.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

This surgery would terrify me. I have known three ladies personally who have had the surgery. One actually did great with the weight loss surgery, but died after contacting MRSA after a second surgery to remove the extra skin. One did great with the surgery, but vomited a lot for a couple of years. And the third had a leak or rip or something that caused sepsis in her gut. She is fine now, but was deathly ill for many months.
I'm just curious if any of you ladies who have had the surgery have come through with no problems? As I said, I have only personally known 3 friends who had it, but none of their outcomes would be what I would consider good to my way of thinking. They all did loose weight, lots of weight, but they paid high prices to do that.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a friend that died from infection after his surgery.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I worked with a gal that was doing her residency to become a nurse.
She said after working for 2 months at the hospital ER, on average, they would have 1 person every 10 days (a different person) come into the ER with complications from gastric bypass / bariatric surgery.
She said the average age was early to mid 40's.
She said the complications from the surgery were on average 3-5 years post-op.
She said out of 10 that come through the ER doors? 3 of the died from complications of the surgery.
She said (talking with the dr.'s on staff) that they said they personally would NEVER recommend this type of surgery, because of it's complications, and how it takes years off the patients life.

She was a kind gentle spirit, and seriously considered taking this up as her personal cause "Awareness on the dangers of gastric bypass / bariatric surgery"........but the doc's advised her against it, because people want a quick fix, and they don't care about the dangers or side effects; and doc's can charge out the wazoo, to give them what they want.
And she did NOT want to cross doctors and their money.

I have a friend who had her "stomach tied off" 13 years ago.
She lost a ton of weight, but did not work out, so her skin just hangs off her body like an elephant. She is alive and well, she just looks like heck....
She 'thought about' having the surgery that fixes her hanging skin (her stomach doc recommended her to this doc). 
If she would have just exercised and did the work while losing the weight, her skin would not hang. She is a 'quick fix' kinda gal though.....sad.

My personal opinion on the topic would be the same as if someone was asking about home schooling:

Research. Know the facts. Pray. Then act.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> She said (talking with the dr.'s on staff) that they said they personally would NEVER recommend this type of surgery, because of it's complications, and how it takes years off the patients life.
> 
> She lost a ton of weight, but did not work out, so her skin just hangs off her body like an elephant. She is alive and well, she just looks like heck....
> She 'thought about' having the surgery that fixes her hanging skin (her stomach doc recommended her to this doc).
> If she would have just exercised and did the work while losing the weight, her skin would not hang. She is a 'quick fix' kinda gal though.....sad.


Everyone who has been heavy and looses a lot of weight has extra skin. It's just a fact of life. Exercise doesn't' get rid of extra skin.

I do have to agree with you about many medical people advising against it. Many years ago (2001-2002) my husband was in the hospital for several weeks with pancreatitis. The doctors asked about doing the gastric bypass for him then, and several nurses came in to say, "Do not do it". They saw the problems more than the successes because they work at the hospital and care for the patients. They told a lot of horror stories about patients they saw that came in with complications.

There has to be some successes out there though, or else it wouldn't be done so much. I was just curious if anyone had a complete success story? We always see and hear about the scary parts instead of successes. Has anyone ever had wonderful experience with the surgery with no issues afterward? Would you do it all over again?

As far as hubby, we did Atkins, and loved it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> Everyone who has been heavy and looses a lot of weight has extra skin. It's just a fact of life.


True. I was not real specific, I apologize, I am talking about massive amounts of skin.

On her arms (bicepts) the skin hangs 8-9 inches off her bone.
Her legs (her calf's especially) her skin has sunk and it looks like she has "leg-warmers" on. It's about 10-12 inches up from her heal, and about 10-12 inches in diameter. She has to 'pull the skin up, to get her socks and shoes on".
She has had several infections inside the wrinkles / flaps of the skin, and summer time is very hard on her....because she wears long sleeves and pants all the time...she gets hot and sweats, which is a breeding ground for infection inbetween the flaps of skin.



> I do have to agree with you about many medical people advising against it. Many years ago (2001-2002) my husband was in the hospital for several weeks with pancreatitis. The doctors asked about doing the gastric bypass for him then, and several nurses came in to say, "Do not do it". They saw the problems more than the successes because they work at the hospital and care for the patients. They told a lot of horror stories about patients they saw that came in with complications.
> 
> There has to be some successes out there though, or else it wouldn't be done so much. I was just curious if anyone had a complete success story? We always see and hear about the scary parts instead of successes. Has anyone ever had wonderful experience with the surgery with no issues afterward? Would you do it all over again?
> 
> As far as hubby, we did Atkins, and loved it.


Seems that nurses "see the most" and are the most "honest" with their patients?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Not to down play what others have said, but _PLEASE_ don't listen to others who have not had the surgery nor give you second hand info and stories. Talk to those who have had the surgery and doctors who perform the surgery. That's where you'll get the real truth and facts. Also, don't listen to info or bad experiences that is older than 2 years old. The surgery has changed dramatically in the last couple of years and is much safer now. You also have a bunch of different surgery options today that is matched to your specific case, health, prior health issues, etc. The procedures themselves have changed.

I had the surgery in June and have lost 115 lbs. so far. The process to have the surgery is very lengthly. It takes about 6 months between the classes (where you learn about what to expect, the TRUE statistics, what can go wrong, the excess skin issues, etc.) plus you need to medically prepare for the surgery and you will also be required to have a one-session mental evaluation to be sure you will be mentally prepared for the surgery and in keeping the weight off. Most people even a couple of years ago were not required to go through this process. If your surgeon does not require these, run (don't walk) to another surgeon. They are terribly important for your success and safety.

The most important part of the surgery is that you not get it to look better. Looking better is only a side-effect. Your health should be your only and number 1 reason for weight loss surgery. In fact, unless you do have a health issue, insurance won't pay for the surgery because it isn't about 'looks'; it's about health, quality of health, and living longer.

Also bear in mind that you're going to always hear a lot more about the horror stories and you'll almost always hear them from those who 'know somone' who it happened to. People tend to remember those and forget that it is only 1% of the millions of people who have an extremely successful surgery; and out of that 10% less than 1 dies from a complication. In fact, weight loss surgery poses absolutely no more danger nor complications than hip or knee replacement surgery -- and that is a scientific, medical and statistical fact. If you do online to the dozens of weight loss surgery forums, you will almost never find a single person who wishes they didn't have it done. Just about everyone will tell you that they don't know why they didn't have it done sooner.

Also keep in mind that nowadays you are required to make an agreement (prior to your surgery) with your weight loss surgeon in which you agree to keep all regularly scheduled appointments. You will have appointments at approx. 2 weeks post op, 1 month post op, and then every 3 months for the first year; every 6 months for the next year; and then annual -- for life. 

You also are told what to look for in the way of complications, when to call the surgeon's office, what would warrant an emergency, etc. You agree to follow through on these and not wait. Severe complications are almost always the result of people waiting too long and failing to call the doctor promptly.

Plus it's important you get a good qualified doctor that has done a large volume of the type of weight loss surgery you intend to get; and that his/her office is adequately staffed and experienced. In general, you will always be better off with a surgeon that works exclusively in weight loss surgery. They will also be working with a hospital that is equipped, experienced and staffed MUCH better for your surgery.

Also be aware that there are now several tests that are done in hospital before your doctor will even release you from the hospital just to be sure your new pouch is not leaking, etc. This also makes sure you're well and ready for release and something did not go astray in surgery.

I know it sounds like a lot of hoops to jump through and it can get pretty grueling, especially if you have to go a long distance to get through your classes, meetings with the surgeon, etc. I had to go almost 5 hrs. round-trip for each thing during those 6 months, but it was worth it in the long run to be assured my surgery would be successful. But mostly, it's all that time to be sure you are not only well prepared, but that any health issues you may have at the time of surgery are under control. It's this hoop jumping that has contributed to lowering the complication rates.

The surgery is not easy and it's painful for about a month because it is major surgery; although you do feel better almost every day. The pain is not so bad, however, that you can't walk, do chores not requiring lifting, etc. I had a lot of problems being able to eat anything at all for about 2 months, but it improved with medication and it was just that I had a very finicky pouch. But once that heals, it's the wonderful thing I ever did for myself! It's been an absolute true miracle. I am no longer diabetic, no longer have high blood pressure, was wheelchair bound and now can walk with just a cane (due to back problems and bone-on-bone osteo arthritis). I still have about 100 lbs. to go but feel wonderful. 

Oh and by the way, I'm not some 20 yr. old. I'm and old retired lady and had a lot of prior stomach surgeries, had diabetes, and more health issues than I have room to type out. I did just fine and that's because I had a great doctor and hospital, was well prepared, and wasn't too proud to call the surgeon's office when I thought I had a problem. I'm healthier now than I was in my 30's. My husband will be having the same surgery as soon as he is released from cardiologist (DH recently had a heart attack and triple by-pass).

As far as the excess skin goes. Everyone is different and many people don't have a big issue with skin at all. Mine is getting pretty bad, but the skin removal is MUCH MORE dangerous than the actual surgery; and MUCH MORE painful. If I was a young girl, I'd probably have it done, but since it's just a cosmetic and vanity thing, I'm not going to put myself through that since I'm not planning on wearing a bikini any time soon.  Besides, it's never covered by insurance unless it poses a very severe health issue (which it very rarely does). I figure I did this for better health, not for vanity, so better excessive skin than excessive fat!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I am not anti-surgery. My cousin had it. It saved her life, and was a good decision for her. It has been 10 years since her surgery with no complications. that said, she just recently went through a divorce that was horrible, and she gained weight back. Not as much as she lost, but a good amount. So I would say that if you have the surgery, deal with any emotional eating issues you need to deal with before you get it or you'll still have to deal with weighloss once life throws you a curve ball. 

Also, I mean no offense either, but I would think that those who work in the ER and see the complications and those who have had friends die from it have real experiences to share. They are valid experiences, too. The thread was started to talk about pros and cons. There are cons, just like there are cons to many diets out there. 

=0) JM22CFWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## Jadepony (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a lot of health issues, too. This is the main reason I'm even considering the surgery. If I don't get the weight off I'm going to end up on a pump for my diabetes. The weight and the diabetes are fairly new to me. I have severe knee problems but they won't fix my knee bacause I'm too heavy. I can't exercise enough to help lose the weight because of the knee... It's a neverending circle and my thoughts now are leaning more toward if I die from the surgery isn't much different from dieing the slow death I'm looking at now. I know this sounds dramatic, but there's no way anyone that hasn't been in our shoes could understand. And I would like to add that not all of us are fat because all we do is sit on the couch and eat all day long. I don't have any snack/junk food or soda in my house. I am the only fat one in my house. 

And I was thinking about all the stories from the nurses. When was the last time you had a great experience from a surgery and went to the E.R. to tell the nurses about it? They only see the bad, so that is the story they are going to tell. This is not to say we shouldn't hear the bad, but I think all the warnings from people that know someone that met someone that had heard a bad story... well, you get my drift.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It's true that you hear the bad stories a lot more than the good because they are dramatic to tell.

Karen-- would you have it all over again? was the surgery that much of a blessing for you?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

cindy-e said:


> I am not anti-surgery. My cousin had it. It saved her life, and was a good decision for her. It has been 10 years since her surgery with no complications. that said, she just recently went through a divorce that was horrible, and she gained weight back. Not as much as she lost, but a good amount. So I would say that if you have the surgery, deal with any emotional eating issues you need to deal with before you get it or you'll still have to deal with weighloss once life throws you a curve ball.


That is one of things that are dealt with in the classes now. We have to view it not as the 'cure' but rather as a 'tool' to not only lose weight, but keep it off. The weight loss surgery _will_ work if you use it as a tool; not the answer to the eating disorder. 

It won't work for people who are not committed to weight loss. But for those who can't seem to get their brains to understand when they are full and that you only 'think' your hungry, it's a sure-fire tool. But if you have emotional eating problems, it will only solve your problem temporarily. As soon as the stomach heals and you're able to eat more, you'll be faced with the same eating for emotional reasons rather than eating to live. 

This is also the main reason for the required mental evaluation I mentioned in my other post. If you have severe emotional eating problems that you just can't control, you will not even be approved for surgery.



> Also, I mean no offense either, but I would think that those who work in the ER and see the complications and those who have had friends die from it have real experiences to share. They are valid experiences, too. The thread was started to talk about pros and cons. There are cons, just like there are cons to many diets out there.


I totally agree and those are valid if they are recent surgeries by good, qualified doctors. The surgery has changed so much in the last couple of years that you cannot compare complications from surgeries of several years ago. 

With that said, however, there always possibilities of complications for any surgery. It's just that the risks no longer exist as they once did and that risk is no more than for most other surgeries. 

Also note that those who have had major complications within the past couple of years are those who knew what symptoms to look for but waited too long to get treatment.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> Karen-- would you have it all over again? was the surgery that much of a blessing for you?


I can't even begin to tell you what a blessing this has been and how good I feel. I am a totally different person and my health began improving before I even left the hospital.

A lot of people don't know that gastric bypass surgery actually cures type 2 diabetes in 85% of all people -- even before losing weight. 75% of all people who are diabetic going into the surgery will be released from the hospital as no longer a diabetic; the remainder are no longer diabetic within the first month. Scientist still don't know why this is, but believe it occurs due to the change in gastrointestinal hormones due to how your stomach now re-routes and how your body now processes the food. It's some sort of side-effect of the surgery and if the cause can be isolated, it could result in a cure for type1 diabetes.

The first month was really rough for me, but I would go through it again 100 times to be where I'm at now. 

The important thing for anyone to remember is that, because the surgery is not totally without risk and the first few weeks being so rough, this surgery should be a last resort and only for people who have been unable to lose weight by other means. 

One thing I should mention is that gastric bypass is only for those who have a lot of weight to lose. It is the most successful type of weight loss surgery. They bypass surgery actually does 3 things. First your food will be taking a totally different route through your digestive system. Secondly, your stomach will be smaller. Now it's about the size of a softball or grapefruit; after surgery it will only be about the size of an egg. Thirdly, because of the new digestive track, you will not absorb the calories and fats like you did prior. 

The lap band 'generally' for those who, although are overweight, don't need to lose more than 50-70 lbs. The lap band is not as successful because you can still 'cheat'. It's easy to overeat with the lapband and to eat things you are not suppose to. 

With gastric bypass, in about the first year, you're able to eat very little and if you overeat or eat things like a lot of carbs or any type of sugar, you get sick -- and I mean sick as a dog for many hours. It's called 'dumping syndrome' and I mean you feel like you want to die! If you're one who hates to throw up and be sick to your stomach, this can either be a 'pro' or a 'con'. For me, it's a 'pro' because I'll do anything to keep from throwing up and it's the biggest motivator to stay on track that there is. 

One other thing that some may consider on the 'con' side of the slate is that you do have to take every single day without a miss: a multivitamin, calcium citrate, and B12 --for the rest of your life. Women will also need to take iron until after menopause. The only type of B12 that you will be able to take is either sublingal (dissolves under the tongue daily) or you take it monthly by injection. Calcium can only be the 'calcium citrate'. This is because you will be unable to process any other type B12 or calcium, again due to how you take in and process food. I never considered this a 'con' for me because I just get into the habit of taking my pills; but for some, taking pills every day is a big deal and worth considering if you will be able to make that daily commitment or not.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Karen said:


> With gastric bypass, in about the first year, you're able to eat very little and if you overeat or eat things like a lot of carbs or any type of sugar, you get sick -- and I mean sick as a dog for many hours.


That must have been what was wrong with Becky. She threw up constantly. She lost over 100lbs, but she paid for it in vomit.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My personal opinion is that weight loss surgery is an admission by the medical community that they have no idea why people get fat and why they are unsuccessful at losing weight and maintaining weight loss through diet. They cut you open and then put you on a low carb diet. Why not put you on the low carb diet first?

_20-30% fail to achieve successful weight loss through surgery_ (NIH). So let's average that and say surgery doesn't work for 1 out of 4 patients. Were any of you told that?

I think people should have to attend a 1 year program prior to surgery. This program would focus on developing a healthy gut, normalizing hormones, fixing any sleep problems, eating a low carb diet, taking appropriate supplements, and getting lots of fresh air and sunshine. If a person followed this program for a year and didn't lose substantial weight, then they would be considered for surgery.

About 11 years ago, my doctor recommended I have weight loss surgery. Knowing what I know now, I realize he didn't know much about hormones, about the gut, about sleep, or that obesity is a brain disease. But then, neither did the other 10 doctors I saw over my adult years. 

When our bodies are working optimally, extra calories are burned off and create heat. I bet you know someone like that. If you sit in their chair when they get up, you are amazed at how hot the cushion is. That's the problem doctors should focus on. Why do some people store extra calories as fat while others burn them off as heat?

It took me 40 years to find a doctor that actually understands obesity and fatigue. I started gaining weight when I was 19 and I was in my 60's before I finally learned how to reverse things. I'm not completely healed yet, but 40 years of eating "bad" food isn't going to be cured in a year. All my years of "dieting" have created a couple of problems that are difficult to fix, but over time, they should resolve.

Please don't take offense at my comments. My disgust is with the medical profession, not with the patients. We don't get fat because we have defective intestines or stomachs, so why are doctors performing surgery on them? The answer is because they are ignorant.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I want to offer a positive second hand story. A friend of mine had this done some years back, it was to save her life from issues that were bringing her downhill fast. Before her surgery, she had diabetes which got more severe, she was on anti depressants, she suffered all kinds of pain, was on blood pressure medicine and felt like she was in a well of suffering and sadness. She wanted to feel better, look better and worked a job that kept her on her feet all day long! She developed gout and other painful issues but continued to work 8 hours shifts on her feet. This was further affected by being a 6 foot tall lady with large bones. She worked in pain every day, with the extra weight and health issues getting worse. Finally she was approved to get this surgery. In the first year, she lost 100 lbs. She was transformed into a lady no longer having to take all those pills and medicines. Her Gout, swelling and pain was alleviated. She is smiling now without the pain behind it! She looks great and feels great. She had tried eating good foods before this, got more exercise then most people and yet...could not lose this weight on her own. She is an avid canner, grew on her property vast gardens and was always in motion. Those that knew her did not seem to understand why her weight would not go down. 

For some people they have chosen this surgery to save themselves and it has worked. No one goes into this just to look better, they want to feel better and live longer. Those of us not having this surgery should not judge. Nor should we post negatives about this surgery as she is healing from it and needs our support. I agree with Karen, if we can't put something encouraging down, those of us not having this surgery should not post. Big hugs and congrats on your progress!

I want to add that my older sister is about 400 lbs at 5'6" tall, she continues to fight health issues, hospital stays and every diet, anything she has ever tried has not worked. Her Gout has lessened now which she says helps her leg pain she was having treated by diet and Nettle tea. She is trying to get this surgery at this time. If she does not get this surgery, we all believe we may lose her soon with her high blood pressure and diabetes has moved in. Her body can not continue to support this weight with the issues it is causing her. So for me, I am reading this thread to also be encouraged as we will have to support her through this when she can have it done. I have watched my sister struggle her entire adult life and want her to have every chance to live!


----------



## scarlet812 (Feb 18, 2013)

My dad is on my case to have lap band surgery...he's a real jerk about overweight people and probably half the reason I am a compulsive overeater in the first place. I keep telling him it's not some cake walk and that I'd have to have lots of skin reduction later on, which he claims he'd pay for [not really trusting him on that - he's a tightwad].

My biggest fear, though, is just failure. If I can't make myself eat right now, I feel like sooner or later, I'd just end up fat again. I am way, way overweight, and short, and it is really starting to tell on me now. I'm 48 and have a 10 year old that I can't even begin to keep up with.

Sometimes I think surgery is the way to go, just to do something drastic to force me to lose the weight, but I am scared I will fail at that, too.


----------



## Fodderfeed (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm on the losers bench having had the sleeve done May 29, 2012 I have lost 90 pounds since then. I didnt have any complications at all. I did have adjustments to make as learning to eat slower and less. Learning what I can and cant eat or can and cant tolerate. Before the surgery I loved sausage now it makes me wanna hurl! Things like that.

It did increase my anxiety which I'm working on since before I was an emotional eater now that emotion has to find something else to do! lol Would I tell someone else to do it no because I feel its a personal decision just like decideing to quit any other bad habit you do it when you're tired of it!


----------

